# 9 ft Tiger on a broken rod.....



## capt stan (Jul 13, 2009)

MODs..I"M TRYING to get the videos embeded.... I really need some help here guys??!! I don't have issues embedding on other sites that require it. Just here on GON. Can't someone figure it out and help out a fellow poster???>>>>



First heres the crew with the rest of todays catch..we LOST a lot of fish as well today.











NOW THIS is where it gets CRAZY!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcwVioIRiNU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81n7JAdQUKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO1cZ7eNK2I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQxQFVlU2LI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWnWrcVyAYc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkoJjjAgKDw


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice catch of Cobia's and Kings Stan. I would love to get into some of those. Those video's are awsome. I love the look at the end and you could read Nick's lips. And with a broken rod. Glad those Tigers stay out deep.  Tim


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2009)

Suweet!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 13, 2009)

So, the Tiger got away?


----------



## capt stan (Jul 13, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> So, the Tiger got away?



 No, Nick fought it up to the boat, In the last video you can hear the POP of the wire leader as I cut it off. It was a catch and release.


----------



## Worley (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pic/Video*

Thanks for sharing, that was a great way to start the morning, looking at a cool fishing video...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 13, 2009)

capt stan said:


> No, Nick fought it up to the boat, In the last video you can hear the POP of the wire leader as I cut it off. It was a catch and release.



No audio, I didn't hear a thing


----------



## capt stan (Jul 13, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> No audio, I didn't hear a thing



 Working fine on my end....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 13, 2009)

My speakers are in a pod headed towards Georgia... I can't quite hear them from here


----------



## Inshore GA (Jul 13, 2009)

SUPER COOL Stan!! My 5 yr old Demerie really liked watchin that ( Dad did to) You DA MAN!!


----------



## TenPtr (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats awesome stuff right there!  Great videos.


----------



## cathooker (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Stan I enjoyed that....


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jul 13, 2009)

that is a biggg ole tiger right there.... and a man eater lol.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 13, 2009)

You guy's are off da chain. Good stuff there, too bad you don't have the footage of the rod biting the dust. 1 rod & 1 pair of pliers, that was a pricey fight.


----------



## razor1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice teamwork gettin that tiger to the boat after rod breaks. I like that, doing whatever it takes........


----------



## short stop (Jul 14, 2009)

that    was  sho nuf  awsoome   .....

  ever   shark I ever  hooked    up on    either  spooled  me  or  broke  me off  ..

     great teamwork to   work a  tiger   in with a broke  rod   !!!!    awsome


----------



## capt stan (Jul 14, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> You guy's are off da chain. Good stuff there, too bad you don't have the footage of the rod biting the dust. 1 rod & 1 pair of pliers, that was a pricey fight.



 Actually if you watch the video where he is standing on the bow with rachel videoing..then the shark comes up and rachel steps down...look at the  top of the reel seat. You can see the rod is at an unnatural angle ..it was only a few min later when it went...

We also have the rod going into the water and later comming back in on the line on a VHS video.... we have to figure out how to turn it to digital. Just about the entire fight is on VHS. What I posted were just short clips I took on my small camera.

Nick and I talked about doing this all last year and decided to try it this year. This was our first attempt at getting a Tiger. We have a few kinks to work out...but I see more of it happening in the future. I just as well let um swimm...but ol' Nick loves sharking, they all will be released though


----------



## fredw (Jul 14, 2009)

Stan, that's good stuff.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 14, 2009)

way to go guys!


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Shark, Capt. Stan


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jul 14, 2009)

How far offshore is something like that caught?


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Cobs, man! Same area we saw you in lst time we were out?


----------



## capt stan (Jul 14, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Nice Cobs, man! Same area we saw you in lst time we were out?




Yea Paul we were about 20 miles off the beach.


----------



## sureshot375 (Jul 14, 2009)

That was cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 15, 2009)

WICKED COOL!!!!  Ya'll are hardcore 4shore!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL.....I'm glad I didn't hook one of them!!


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jul 15, 2009)

That was awesome Capt Stan.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice fish, Stan.... Very nice day!


----------



## capt stan (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! Just out enjoying what the GA Coast has to offer!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome videos & catch of big fish.  Looks like lots of fun.  Had a blast with your videos.  Glad you had more excitement following your great longbeard hunting season.

Let's go ahead & embed your videos:  

1 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AcwVioIRiNU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AcwVioIRiNU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


2 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/81n7JAdQUKE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/81n7JAdQUKE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


3 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hO1cZ7eNK2I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hO1cZ7eNK2I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


4 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQxQFVlU2LI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dQxQFVlU2LI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


5 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWnWrcVyAYc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xWnWrcVyAYc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


6 of 6:  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TkoJjjAgKDw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TkoJjjAgKDw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## capt stan (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad ya'll got it working!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick, Stan....that looks awesome, glad it was a blast, too bad I wasn't there... ready to go, I have leave coming up from 1-21 August, let me know when and where to be.  Nick, I finally made that SSG as of 01 Aug 09, finally, believe it.  Give me a call or I will call when I get that way, the kids and I are headed that way today for a little surf fishing. Same spot as always


----------

